# Some advice on possible adoption



## trumpton_excursions (Jul 23, 2012)

hi i was wondering if anyone could give me any advice, i currently have a 5 month old male gsd, doing well and coming along really nicely, i have been asked if id like to adopt a 5 year old male gsd (hes neutered) and id really appreciate anyone elses experience.

ive read about the trouble with bringing another puppy into my current situation, but nothing about bringing an older dog into the home. My first concern is that i wouldnt want anything to affect either my bond and relationship with my current dog, or his development in anyway. He means too much for me to even chance this happening.

so anyones opinions would be very much appreciated, id hate to see this dog go into kennels, but id have to do whats best for me and my dog.

oh they have met before, but i wouldnt exactly say they know each other if anyone was wondering this,

thanks


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If I were you, I'd wait till the pup gets older and gets his basic obedience/growing pains out of the way. Even after that, I would rather add a female than a male. I understand wanting to help, but as you said, make sure you do what is best for your current boy first, before trying to help another. Perhaps you could foster, volunteer your time or donate in the meantime.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

years ago i had a 8 month old puppy and ended up adopting my first foster who was estimated to be 3 at the time. For me it turned out to be great and wonderful. I had him until he was 12 and the puppy is now 9. I think it depends on the dogs and their temperment.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

What do you know about the 5 year old? I have found that a well adjusted adult dog can be great for a puppy.


----------



## trumpton_excursions (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks for all the replies, really appreciate it

hes a pretty well rounded dog, hes fine with other dogs, was fine with my puppy and his excitable antics, never has a problem with people, was happy to meet me when i was a stranger. hes needing a new home through no fault of his own, hes a nice guy really. its just all ive been able to read is people bringing puppies into a house, not the other way round


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would advise waiting another year before bringing in another dog. Your 5 month old has not yet reached adolescence, but once he does, you're going to need the extra time to devote to him/her. They seem to go through a developmental phase that causes them to lose all connection to any training or socializing that had been done in the past. They need more of everything from their owners during this phase. More time, more effort, more patience.

Get through adolescence, work with your dog to get totally reliable obedience skills and house manners, and then add another, older dog. I know it is hard to wait, but it really is the responsible thing to do.

Good luck!
Sheilah


----------

